# going from q8200 to q9650



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 7, 2009)

hey guys Iam looking to upgrade my cpu from the q8200 to a q9550 or q9650 and Iam wondering if it will be just a cpu swap and I will be good to go? I do not think I will need to reformat my harddrive correct? the board should recognize  the new cpu as well the operating system correct? I know along time ago when i upgraded my old p4 setup for some reason I needed to reformat because it would not boot up and Iam hopeing this wil not be the case again any feedback will be greatly appreciated  cause as soon as i find and buy one of these cpu Iam hopeing to be good to go  thanx Dragon


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 7, 2009)

yes it would be a direct replacement assuming the power requirements are met.  I would go for the 9650 for the best upgrade, unless you plan to OC, then go for Q9450 and take it into the 4GHZZZZZ.

All you will have to do is swap, and it is always a good idea to make sure your MOBO is upgraded to the latest greatest bios.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 7, 2009)

It should just boot up and go.  The only possible reason you would get to have to reinstall the OS would be do to IRQ and resource handling errors.  This can occur with a large number of changes.  Changing just the Processor should be a none issue.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 7, 2009)

Make sure if you are overclocked on the current CPU that you set everything back to default before chip switching.  I've read of a case or two where that has caused problems.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 7, 2009)

make sure your motherboard supports the cpu.

I had an asus p5l-mx and it had very limited cpu support even though it was a 775 board.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 8, 2009)

thanx guys, only bad thing is i cant find any info on my motherboard so Iam assuming that it will take a q9650 etc. Its a new board so Ithink I would be alright, any thoughts on that? Dragon

acer eg43m is my board


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2009)

DTV DRAGON said:


> thanx guys, only bad thing is i cant find any info on my motherboard so Iam assuming that it will take a q9650 etc. Its a new board so Ithink I would be alright, any thoughts on that? Dragon
> 
> acer eg43m is my board



You can't find info. because Acer doesn't make Mobos.  It is provided to them by an OEM.  Try looking for Gigabyte EG43m because it look like their naming scheme.  If it is Gigabyte, there should be more to the name it should be like EG43M-UD2 or something.

I am not sure about how compatibility for Intel works, but I would assume both processors being LGA 775, then set BIOS to default and stick it in.  If it does not post.  Insert original CPU, update BIOS to latest version, try again.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 8, 2009)

nope all it says on the board is acer eg43m  Ithought it might be a gigabyte because of the numbers like you say,My system started out as an acer aspire m5800  I guess i can take the side off again and look closer at trhe board, but i did look at it a few times when i put in gtx280 and psu etc..  thanx for input  Dragon


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2009)

Is this it?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128354


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 8, 2009)

i ran cpu id and this is the info it brings up on the board
manufactuer- acer
model- eg43m
chipset- intel p45/p43
rev- a3
southbridge- intel 82801jr (ich10r)
ite, it8720
bios -american megatrends, p01-a0   03/19/2009

maybe looks like an acer built board not?


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 8, 2009)

nope mine takes DDR3 ram and that gigabyte takes DDR2  Iam starting to think this is an acer bulit board


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2009)

DTV DRAGON said:


> nope mine takes DDR3 ram and that gigabyte takes DDR2  Iam starting to think this is an acer bulit board



Specialized revisions of parts and products for certain other companies is common.  I am personally 99% sure your board is built by some OEM owned by Gigabyte.  The board I sent you should look almost the same, but the difference is the revision.  The one I posted is a Revision 1.0.  I know there is a revision 1.1 as well both of those are for the general public though.

If I am right, your new CPU is fully supported in the current BIOS.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 8, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Specialized revisions of parts and products for certain other companies is common.  I am personally 99% sure your board is built by some OEM owned by Gigabyte.  The board I sent you should look almost the same, but the difference is the revision.  The one I posted is a Revision 1.0.  I know there is a revision 1.1 as well both of those are for the general public though.
> 
> If I am right, your new CPU is fully supported in the current BIOS.



well thankyou for trying to clear this up for me, Iam sure it will work as well I will be upgradeing this board down the road but for now all I can afford to do is the cpu upgrade, to bad this board did not have any overclocking abilities then i might keep it but it does not  Dragon


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 8, 2009)

DTV DRAGON said:


> well thankyou for trying to clear this up for me, Iam sure it will work as well I will be upgradeing this board down the road but for now all I can afford to do is the cpu upgrade, to bad this board did not have any overclocking abilities then i might keep it but it does not  Dragon



I'd upgrade the board now, clock the current CPU up a bit, then buy a new CPU later.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 8, 2009)

sure your board is going to support the q9650. the q9650 IS OLDER than the q8xxx series, so it should support it no problem


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 8, 2009)

hm i thought the cpu would be the way to go first,, If i do the board I will need to get a new tower cause my board is an m-atx and there are no other m-atx boards out there that use ddr3 ram and will use all 8 gig of my ram, I need 4 ddr3 slots on a m-atx board,  so i think the cpu now and when money permits a new tower and atx board


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2009)

Man, your board is unique.  I can't find a single retail board even close.


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd buy a new board + tower then OC the CPU, this way you'll be using a new board, new tower, DDR3 RAM, and a faster CPU. Honestly, a new board and tower won't cost $324 like the Q9650.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 8, 2009)

that might just be a thought going for a board and tower then o/c my cpu, what could i expect to o/c my q8200 up to? good advice! ok what about if i put in a new board will I have any issues with it not booting up or do i see a reformat in my future doing this? as i do not want to reformat, and yes this board is non existant on the net  lol Dragon


----------



## francis511 (Nov 8, 2009)

For a new board you would PROBABLY need to do a reformat


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 8, 2009)

francis511 said:


> For a new board you would PROBABLY need to do a reformat



very true.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 8, 2009)

well that sucks, for now it will be a new cpu  that made my desicion, not that a reformat is the end of the world but dont want to do it now  thanx guys


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 26, 2009)

Well got my Q9650 yesterday and I have to say there is a huge improvement over my old q8200!! my 3dmark06 went up 4210 points my vantage went from E36332 TO E43249 
I didnt have a performance bench on vantage with my q8200 just the entry so thats what I ran the new bech with as well The gpu scores went up lots as well, so I guess that means that the q8200 was holding back my gtx280 correct? Just wish I had a board that would allow for o/cing but for now this will do fine, I was wondering about one thing though in the bios should I leave the Intel EIST on enabled? or should i disable it? Ive read that by disabling it that I will get more performance or a snappier system? Does the eist down clock the cpu of sorts? also there is a bios updtae for my acer board would it be benificial for me to update my bios? would I get anymore options maybe like changing fsb? or will it be a waist of time and the chance of screwing up my board with a bad flash? any input on my questions will be greatly appreciated thanx Dragon


----------



## francis511 (Nov 26, 2009)

If you can`t find the board`s website then there won`t be a bios update ! People recommend disabling eist when overclocking to add stability to their systems. In your case it would just be a case of personal preference. Glad to hear the new processor worked out !


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 26, 2009)

actually I went to the aver website and found the bios update there as my system started out a aspire m5800  there is one newer bios update than what mine has now, what do you think i should do leave it or try it? Dragon


----------



## francis511 (Nov 26, 2009)

Can you give me a link to it ?


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 26, 2009)

sure I dont think there is a problem posting links here for that if there is please delete it 
http://us.acer.com/acer/service.do?...&ctx1g.c2att92=450&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=23934287

i tried the link and it looks like you will need to fill in a few things like my system started a aspire m5800 runninf vista64 hope this helps  Dragon
my current bios is p01-a0


----------

